# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Mono packaging: quick, easy, and awesome

## TheFridge

In this weeks Packaging Training Session Jo Shields (directhex), of the Debian/Ubuntu Mono team, will be explaining how to package Mono applications and libraries. Come to #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.net at 16th July, 18:00 UTC to find out more.

 Originally posted by James Westby here on July 15, 2009 at 8:06 pm



More...

----------


## japsai

Any transcripts of this? Would be greatly appreciated, or a corresponding page in the PackagingGuide. I know there's a Debian Policy, but it's too advanced for me.

----------


## Elfy

http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/07/16...classroom.html

http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/

----------

